# Phragmipedium Memoria Garren Weaver - wallisii X pearcei



## ORG (Sep 8, 2009)

Here a nice
*Phragmipedium Memoria Garren Weaver*
*wallisii X pearcei*
just in flower on my windowsill.



























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2009)

That's very nice, Olaf. I like the soft colors.


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice flowering Olaf, I have also one coming from Kling in Holland. It has three shoots and I don't know if it is ready to have a flowering. What are the size of your plant?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool flowers!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice; can you post a photo of the whole plant, for reference , please?


----------



## ORG (Sep 9, 2009)

Dear Eric,
here the next step and also the whole plant.





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2009)

It must be a small plant/flowers, Yes? Really nice change on the Grande scale!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2009)

THanx. It's not so big!


----------



## odin (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice phrag...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 11, 2009)

I like that one! It is very nice and not often seen... Thanks!


----------



## CodPaph (Sep 12, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 12, 2009)

You must have a rather generous windowsill.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done...it's a winner!


----------



## ORG (Sep 14, 2009)

Here the next pictures




















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2009)

Lovely, Olaf!


----------



## Clark (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2009)

:clap: :drool: my kind of phrag! :clap:


----------



## ORG (Sep 16, 2009)

Now the third flower


























I hope you enjoy it with me

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely! The unfolding.


----------



## ORG (Sep 18, 2009)

Here the next pictures


























The last buds will need 2 weeks more. I will go on next tuesday to South-Africa, so I cannot make more pictures of this plant.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a WOW plant Olaf. Will it be a total of 4 flowers?


----------



## ORG (Sep 19, 2009)

I am not sure if there a fifth flower will come

Olaf


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 20, 2009)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice flowering Olaf, I have also one coming from Kling in Holland. It has three shoots and I don't know if it is ready to have a flowering. What are the size of your plant?


Sorry to be a little pressing, but I like precision: it is growing in a 5 inches pot ?


----------



## ORG (Oct 11, 2009)

Now I returned from South-Africa after 3 weeks. The plant has lost the first three flowers and opens the next 2

















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## toddybear (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

